# Nuclear diamond batteries?



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

I've been hearing more rumblings lately about nuclear diamond batteries. Sounds like it might actually happen. Probably be a while before they trickled down to ebikes, at a price anyone could afford, but it could be a game changer....like when Lithium batteries replaced lead/acid.






.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Imho, these will never be released into the wild.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Sounds cheap


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

What a terrible infomercial, kept repeating itself to allow more ads to load.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

this will NEVER make public market, ever. 

it's a fairy tale if anyone thinks this will be mainstream.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

If you install a dyno hub in your front wheel, you can use it to charge your battery during your ride.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

the-one1 said:


> If you install a dyno hub in your front wheel, you can use it to charge your battery during your ride.



In theory, yes.

In practice, it's not really effective unless you turn the motor off and then pedal for 3 or 4 days that way...


----------

